# Disassemble air vents



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone maybe have access to an exploded view or diagram useful for disassembly of the air vents?

I would very much like to try to turn these










into these










So I am looking at how they come apart without breaking something


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The parts list gives a number for the whole vent unit so there is no diagram for each individual part.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I did find this picture online which suggests it is possible to take them apart;


----------



## energie (Mar 22, 2017)

RuuTT said:


> I did find this picture online which suggests it is possible to take them apart;


it's possible to order air vents with red circles from ttrs) they have their own part number)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had a feeling I had a diagram, but the exploded part is only the centre dial/switch for the A/C, heating etc.










The Mk2 vents came apart by gently prising out the black ring immediately surrounding the up/down directional flaps.


----------



## Rob-TTS (Jul 10, 2017)

From looking at other TT vents (previous years inc MK3) and Ebay etc, they look as though you can just get a screwdriver behind the fascia that turns and it should pop off. I'm also looking into this myself as its one of the smaller mods I will be doing for the interior of my TTS, I have red stitching on the steering wheel and seats so it should look good. I'll pop into my local Audi tomorrow and ask there as I'm a regular and they are quite knowledgeable :mrgreen:

Theres a set of TTRS vents on Ebay for 239 Euros.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Will be interesting what they say, would be very nice if it comes apart easily, I think it is a very nice subtle mod. Too bad those ebay vents are the "wrong" version, I have the ones with integrated displays. Plus, it would be nice to color-match the rings with the paintwork


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a set of deluxe air con vents in as new condition if you want a set to customize yourself, will sell for what I paid £80.00 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rob-TTS (Jul 10, 2017)

RuuTT said:


> Will be interesting what they say, would be very nice if it comes apart easily, I think it is a very nice subtle mod. Too bad those ebay vents are the "wrong" version, I have the ones with integrated displays. Plus, it would be nice to color-match the rings with the paintwork


Popped to Audi this morning and they are only sold as a full unit - So the whole vent and not just the part that we require and they are priced at £47 each which is annoying and obviously there's 5 to buy. No mention of how to disassemble them either as it only showed the unit as a whole and not an individual breakdown.

I also tried to get a price for a fixed spoiler which is an actual Audi Genuine Part which I've seen on a German TTs, however they are only exclusive to the German market :evil: . He could bring up the spoiler and the breakdown of it on ETKA however no part numbers were available. Audi sure do raise my blood pressure at times!


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have just took one apart, you can pull the front silver and black ring off easily with your hands, however the turbine part that sits behind where you would want the red leading edge is one piece, you could paint the leading edge if you had a steady hand or masked it up which would be very fiddly to do.


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

With outer ring removed


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

There is definitely a lip so I think painting could be an option.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the effort! The diagram of Brittan seems to suggest the ring in those is seperate (but aluminium look and not black as with your vent). Looks like there are three variants, black, red and silver


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Brittans diagram is only a breakdown of the center control section not the vent assembly, trust me the turbine part of the vent assembly is one piece.


----------



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you RuuTT for pointing to this topic. 
So any progress on this?
Anyone? Painting?


----------



## tt2018 (Nov 21, 2017)

AWDRobert said:


> Thank you RuuTT for pointing to this topic.
> So any progress on this?
> Anyone? Painting?


Got it custom made a while ago in red aluminum with double side tape. Perfect.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

tt2018 said:


> Got it custom made a while ago in red aluminum with double side tape. Perfect.


That looks promising. You just taped it over the vents without taking them apart? Where did you have had it made and what did it cost? Ring around the instrument binnacle looks nice too


----------



## Rob-TTS (Jul 10, 2017)

I've got a full set of genuine TTRS vents with the red rings for sale if interested (bought from Audi) :mrgreen: . Had them on my Mk3 TTs for about a week before I traded it back into Audi for an RS3.


----------



## Rob-TTS (Jul 10, 2017)

FAO those that have PM'd me regarding the vents, I can't reply so if you could email me at [email protected] that would be great and I'll get back to you. Thanks


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I now sourced a set of original red vents. Does anyone have any experience in how easy it is to replace them myself? Is this easy to do?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

RuuTT said:


> I now sourced a set of original red vents. Does anyone have any experience in how easy it is to replace them myself? Is this easy to do?


They just pull out like on previous generation TTs


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Rob-TTS said:


> I've got a full set of genuine TTRS vents with the red rings for sale if interested (bought from Audi) :mrgreen: . Had them on my Mk3 TTs for about a week before I traded it back into Audi for an RS3.


Got a part number? (Assuming your's are sold).


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

8S1820901 HMJ / 8S1820951 HMJ / 8S1820903 HMJ / 8S1820952 HMJ / 8S1820902 HMJ


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

RuuTT said:


> 8S1820901 HMJ / 8S1820951 HMJ / 8S1820903 HMJ / 8S1820952 HMJ / 8S1820902 HMJ


Many thanks.


----------



## westmore (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi, I have a 8S TTS with the same vents but mine are the manual versions rather than the climate control version. I've bought a set of climate control vents to replace them with and I've got the new codes to program them in too.

How do you remove the vents without damaging the dashboard? Is there a special trim tool or technique requried?

Thanks,


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Would you mind sharing the codes 
I too have bought them 
As for removing them they simply pull out 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lp01 (Dec 24, 2009)

Video explaining how to disassemble air vents


----------



## westmore (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks for the advice on removal, i was suprised when the first one simply pulled out. I'll be switching out the manual heating/fan/direction controls this weekend and replacing with the climate control alternative items to see what powers up and what fails. i'll share the codes as / when i know that they will work to reconfigure the climate control.

Does anyone know if there is an additional controller needed to enable climate control over the manual controls?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah right, I thought you already knew the coding / adaptions 
Didn't realise you were doing it blind and finding coding as you go

Yes they power up and I even have function but the displays don't change to suit the function selected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I presume you know there's a country f'ton of other equipment fitted for the climate control? It's not just the vent displays and coding.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

phazer said:


> I presume you know there's a country f'ton of other equipment fitted for the climate control? It's not just the vent displays and coding.


That's just what I was thinking. And wiring looms too. No small task to undertake.

@ westmore - If you're looking to do a conversion do a search of the forum as this has been attempted (and abandoned) before.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm aware of the differences BUT both systems use similar controls and both have exactly the same wiring to each button hence me buying and testing the digital ones 
I'm not trying to convert to climate, just to be able to have the functioning digital buttons to control my existing system 
As I mentioned, I get them to display snd get them to function 
I'm just not getting the display changing with function change 
Therefore it must be down to coding 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Surely they need feedback from the climate controller to update the display? What you're seeing I imagine is the default powered up state, the button function will be the same as the no climate option - just a CAN signal. I suspect you'll just end up with prettier looking buttons unfortunately.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm not disagreeing with you mate at all BUT if ya don't try ya don't get so thought I'd buy them and try and get them working 
I'm not one for not doing things because some people say it can't be done etc let's face it, who's actually tried ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ReTTro fit said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you mate at all BUT if ya don't try ya don't get so thought I'd buy them and try and get them working
> I'm not one for not doing things because some people say it can't be done etc let's face it, who's actually tried ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no don't get me wrong. I was more just postulating about the why's and wherefores of doing it. If you want to have a go fine, working or not. There are others that have gone for the full conversion to climate and given - that is a truly mammoth task. I still think you're going to need the output of the climate controller to get what you want, that's not being negative, that's just a realistic expectation...I know how I'd write the software


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone know how much the red ring vents cost? Might try them out if it's not too much


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Was going to post a sarcastic comment about reading the earlier posts but looked and it's not there so apologies. A post on another thread which i was clearly thinking of said something like £40 each so £200 or so for the five.

Part nos on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

chelspeed said:


> Was going to post a sarcastic comment about reading the earlier posts but looked and it's not there so apologies. A post on another thread which i was clearly thinking of said something like £40 each so £200 or so for the five.
> 
> Part nos on page 2 of this thread.


£60 per vent.

The part numbers on p2 are for a LHD car


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

ReTTro fit said:


> Would you mind sharing the codes
> I too have bought them
> As for removing them they simply pull out
> 
> ...


How did you take apart the airvent to add the blue ring in the vent?

Thanks

Oli


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Everything just unclips apart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

orelf12 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing the codes
> ...


That's looks pretty good to me, what are the colour options?. Would be interesting if anyone could try a digital display retrofit.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

any good?

May be a way to get the digital display working


----------

